# Porn ruining marriage



## Kdiggs37 (Oct 13, 2020)

My husband and I have been together for 9 years. I just had our 3rd child 2.5 months ago. I'd describe our sex life as normal, a couple times a week on average. My husband has told me he started watching porn at a very young age and I first discovered it as a teen. We even watched it together when we were younger but I became uncomfortable with that and we haven't done that in years. I have zero interest in watching it. However, my husband has never stopped. It bothers me because he seems obsessed with it and lies to me about it and hides it from me. He told me he would stop and I had told him if he didn't I didnt want to be with him because it causes such a problem. I think this morning he was watching it again but he says he wasn't... but I'm not stupid. I can tell when he is lying. I didnt look at his phone or anything but I really think he's been lying to me again. I haven't brought it up in a long time but situations like what happened today make me not trust him. We find ways to make sex interesting with outfits and toys so it's not that its boring and quick. Its not. But I can't handle the lies and hiding things. I've told him the porn bothers me bc then he has unrealistic expectations from me. And he constantly makes comments about other women being attractive but makes me feel unattractive a lot... I'm not a prude but I feel disrespected. And its getting so old. I love everything about him aside from this. But I can't handle the issues this causes anymore. Open to all suggestions.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

In my opinion you have two very different problems, but you are categorizing them both as a direct issue with him using "porn" during self exploration.

The first problem is with him *lying* about his porn use. You need to ask yourself if he lies because you have _shamed_ him for something that he enjoys doing and likely see nothing wrong with it. He probably can't reconcile your current disgust with porn against his entire life of enjoying it and still doing so. I would suggest that you advocate for self exploration in ways that uses erotic media that you both find less offensive. Perhaps this involves reading erotic books or you creating erotic media for his enjoyment (if you feel comfortable doing so). If you research boudoir photographers in your area, you'll likely find many professional and respectable businesses that produce private content for this type purpose to make you feel better about yourself and give your husband something graphic for his enjoyment. Here is an example of that:






Another issue is that porn creates unrealistic ideas and can skew a person's desires into something that creates stress and anxiety. By getting more involved in what erotic media is consumed in your home and trying to find something that is more in tune with who you are as a married couple is like the metaphor of tending to a garden that grows sexual desire. You can't allow weeds are invasive plants grow there. You have to spend some time nurturing it so that something healthy can grow there. Don't just yell at him and insist that he stay out of his gardens of desire because something unpleasant is growing there. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## Skiguy31 (Oct 13, 2020)

My wife used to watch a lot of porn before becoming a mother. I still enjoy porn. I would say I'm kinkier then her but this has nothing to do with porn. It's how I am. I understand your frustrations, have you asked why he is still watching?

Although my wife doesn't engage in porn, since becoming a mother I'd say she masturbates more then 95% of porn actors out there. I would have imagined that was unrealistic until it happened. It shocked me.


----------



## Kdiggs37 (Oct 13, 2020)

I haven't asked why. He has content of me and the 2 of us together so I don't understand why he needs more than that... since I don't. But as a result of his habit, he ends up asking me to do things I'm not comfortable with and continues to harass me about it and I end up feeling like the bad guy. We try new things but there is just some stuff I'm not comfortable with. Does your wife know or care? I get that some women are fine with it but I think since he knows I'm not, he should stop...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Not sure who you are asking... When it comes to what I read/watch/do when I am alone, I am an open book in the event my wife has any questions. When it comes to this topic my wife requested that we be discrete and that she would rather not know what I do in private. Occasionally she will ask a question and I will gladly answer. I am however very aware of what/why certain things are offensive and I am mindful of those things. 

We do get involved in each others private and personal space by making certain recommendations. At the moment we are recommending books for the other to read and when we have time together we enjoy discussing them. The media we enjoy would be considered appropriate for sale in a big box retail bookstore, so it is not anything crazy. 

Aside from that your husband should not make you feel harassed and pressure you to do things that make you uncomfortable. I would encourage you to playfully do something to him that makes him very uncomfortable (as long as he agrees to it and it is with playful intentions) as a way to balance things out and try to transform that dynamic into something positive. 

An example might be to challenge him to not watch porn as opposed to forbidding it. Another fun idea might be to use ice cubes on him and challenge him not to loose his desire for you while putting them wherever you want.

So if he gets pushy with you, push back but be playful about it and try to have fun!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Skiguy31 (Oct 13, 2020)

Kdiggs37 said:


> I haven't asked why. He has content of me and the 2 of us together so I don't understand why he needs more than that... since I don't. But as a result of his habit, he ends up asking me to do things I'm not comfortable with and continues to harass me about it and I end up feeling like the bad guy. We try new things but there is just some stuff I'm not comfortable with. Does your wife know or care? I get that some women are fine with it but I think since he knows I'm not, he should stop...


My wife knows of my porn and my kinks yes. Somethings I desire she isn't comfortable with so we always find a way to meet in the middle. Is the reason you don't want him to is because it makes you feel like you're not enough? With my wife and I, she knows I only want to do and try these things with her...which makes it more comfortable for us both. Her masturbation obsession is just an added bonus.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I knew a lady who got so fed up with her husbands long porn obsession that she gave him an ultimatum, the porn or her, and she really meant it and was ready to leave. Well he stopped just like that becase he knew she was finally ready to go and he didnt want to loose her. 
I wouldnt put up with it ever. Its very unloving and completely disrespectful. If my husband asked me to stop doing something because it was hurtful to him then I would stop, no question about it. He knows you hate it and yet he still does it. What does that say.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Kdiggs37 said:


> I haven't asked why. He has content of me and the 2 of us together so I don't understand why he needs more than that... since I don't. But as a result of his habit, he ends up asking me to do things I'm not comfortable with and continues to harass me about it and I end up feeling like the bad guy. We try new things but there is just some stuff I'm not comfortable with. Does your wife know or care? I get that some women are fine with it but I think since he knows I'm not, he should stop...


All I can tell you is don't do anything you don't want to do. Keep your boundaries and your comfort level. You might need to let him know at some point that if he keeps pushing, you may become so resentful that you don't want to be with him anymore.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

#1


Kdiggs37 said:


> situations like what happened today make me not trust him.


Let's take a look at the situation that happened today in your own words.


Kdiggs37 said:


> I think this morning he was watching it again but he says he wasn't... but I'm not stupid. I can tell when he is lying. I didnt look at his phone or anything but I really think he's been lying to me again.


OK so the thing that makes you not trust him is you thinking that he is lying to you. in other words you don't trust him because you don't trust him.

#2


Kdiggs37 said:


> I love everything about him aside from this.


let's look at how you feel about this.


Kdiggs37 said:


> I first discovered it as a teen. We even watched it together when we were younger


And how you were surprised by his use


Kdiggs37 said:


> My husband has told me he started watching porn at a very young age


Now let's look at your claim of love


Kdiggs37 said:


> I had told him if he didn't I didnt want to be with him because it causes such a problem.


OK so you love everything about him except you would rather not be with him because he is doing exactly the same thing he has always done, and that you also did. It looks like the only thing that has changed is your desire to be with him. 
You don't trust him, you don't want to be with him. It really doesn't matter why, or what reason you want to attach to these feelings, you don't desire to be with him and you don't trust him. That is enough to say that you no longer love him.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I’m confused at the problems it is causing. Are you saying him commenting on women is related to his porn use? That you not feeling sexy is related to his porn use? Why the sudden change since you use to watch it before with him.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Can you answer a few specific questions? You are making some sweeping statements that you seem to think we should just automatically understand, but it would be very helpful if you could address them more specifically and put into context.



Kdiggs37 said:


> 1. . We even watched it together when we were younger but I became uncomfortable with that and we haven't done that in years.
> 
> 2. It bothers me because he seems obsessed with it and lies to me about it and hides it from me.
> 
> ...


1. what are you uncomfortable about and what caused the discomfort?

2. Why do you think he is "obsessed?" How does this 'obsession' manifest itself?

3. What is the problem(s) that it causes that are so bad you would leave him?

4. Why do you think he was watching it this morning? What evidence do you have since you didn't check his phone or anything?

5. What specifically are these unrealistic expectations?

6. How is he making you feel unattractive? Have you discussed this with him and told him that it makes you feel unattractive?

7. What specifically are the issues the issues that the porn is causing? 

Please be more specific and describe the nuts and bolts problems that are taking place.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Kdiggs37 said:


> *Porn ruining marriage*


It's not porn ruining your marriage. It's your ridiculous ultimatum that he has to stop watching porn because YOU'RE no longer comfortable with it - even though you knew *going in* that he watches it and even though in your younger years you watched it *with* him.

Because you have no interest in it, you think that gives you the right to dictate to _*him*_ that he can't watch it anymore, either. Actually, you gave him an ultimatum - that you'll leave him if he keeps watching it.

Who the hell are you to completely change the rules halfway through and put him in a position where he has to stop doing something he enjoys because *YOU'VE* decided for him that he can't see it anymore and you'll leave if he does?

I'm guessing now that you've had 3 kids and no longer have the figure you did a few years ago, you're suddenly feeling insecure so you're going to make your husband pay the price for that. Why do you THINK he lies to you about watching it???? Because you've changed the damned rules YEARS into the game, that's why!

Women who pull this **** are just so pathetic. It's pathetic when you think you can control what a man fantasizes about, it's pathetic when you think you can control everything he sees or hears, and it's pathetic when you think you can control what turns him on.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

If my husband "enjoyed" watching porn so much, I'd "not enjoy" him as much. Not everyone has to be happy about porn use, and yes, opinions and likes and dislikes can change over the course of a long marriage.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Women who pull this **** are just so pathetic. It's pathetic when you think you can control what a man fantasizes about, it's pathetic when you think you can control everything he sees or hears, and it's pathetic when you think you can control what turns him on.
> 
> Good luck with that.


She is shaming him and he is allowing her to make him feel ashamed (as indicated by lying). In my opinion they are BOTH guilty of causing a problem. As a man, he shouldn't lie about something to his wife just because one day she changed her opinion about porn and now gets upset. That show weakness on his behalf and undermines trust which is way freaking worse than just being honest about how porn is or is not consumed.

It is like growing up and eating toast with Nutella everyday. Then one day you decide that Nutella may not exactly be healthy and that their use of palm oil may not be good for the environment. Then Nutella jumps out with an ad campaign to reassure you that any claims in the news that it can give you cancer due to palm oil are irresponsible and have no scientific evidence. 









Palm Oil: The New Fat Under Fire


As trans fats disappear or decline in foods, scientists shift attention to palm oil, citing both health and environmental concerns.




www.webmd.com





Then you decide to implement a zero tolerance ban Nutella from your house only to find out that your spouse still eats it and makes breakfast with it for the whole family when you are away and then everyone lies to you about it. Oh My!!!!


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Livvie said:


> If my husband "enjoyed" watching porn so much, I'd "not enjoy" him as much. Not everyone has to be happy about porn use, and yes, opinions and likes and dislikes can change over the course of a long marriage.


This is why I asked the OP for specific examples and context. 

If she were to say her husband is spending hours a day spanking to porn, neglecting his responsibilities and pressuring her to let him hang her blindfolded upside down while being spanked by Romanian circus midgets with ping pong paddles and otherwise not meeting her needs since he was draining his own tank all the time - then that would be actual nuts and bolts problems. 

But the wording of her post sounded more like feminist anti-porn rhetoric without any actual context. 
It sounded more like she read some feminist anti-porn article or a church bulletin that said porn was bad so she didn't want her H doing it anymore. She used the words "problems" and "obsession" and "unrealistic expectations" etc etc but it was as we were supposed to just accept and understand what those problems and expectations were just because he watched some porn. There was no actual examples of behavior or context given. 

Are we to assume that if he sneaked off into the bathroom to rub one out the other day that has to mean that he is "obsessed" and that he is going to be digging out the chains and paddles and calling up the Romanian circus midgets? By her own admission, she said that she did not check his phone or anything nor did she state why she even thought he looked at porn or what was behind her being triggered into thinking he was lying to her. 

Now she may have some perfectly legitimate grievances and there may be some nuts and bolts problems and dysfunctions being caused by his porn use. I'm not saying that porn never causes real-world problems because it certainly can. 

But the tone and wording of the post makes it sound more like anti-porn rhetoric and paranoia than any kind of actual cause-and-effect problems stemming from porn.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> It's not porn ruining your marriage. It's your ridiculous ultimatum that he has to stop watching porn because YOU'RE no longer comfortable with it - even though you knew *going in* that he watches it and even though in your younger years you watched it *with* him.
> 
> Because you have no interest in it, you think that gives you the right to dictate to _*him*_ that he can't watch it anymore, either. Actually, you gave him an ultimatum - that you'll leave him if he keeps watching it.
> 
> ...


It's a matter of context and degrees. 

Thus far she hasn't given any indication of what kinds of problems the porn is supposedly causing or what kinds of expectations are being put on her due to porn. 

If he is spanking to porn all day and neglecting her needs and neglecting his responsibilities (which does not appear to be the case because she said she likes everything about him except that he watches porn) or if he was pressuring her to do something she does not want to do because he digs it in porn - then she would have a legitimate grievance. 

But she hasn't indicated any of that or provided any examples or evidence of that. She is making it sound like she is upset that she does not have 100% control and dominance over his sexuality. She sounds more like a nun in an orphanage making the nightly rounds making sure that the boys are touching themselves in an impure manner.

I hope she comes back with some additional information and context as that would make it easier to determine if there are some actual problems taking place or if she is just miffed that her H gets some occasional jollies by seeing some other women's boobies.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> This is why I asked the OP for specific examples and context.
> 
> If she were to say her husband is spending hours a day spanking to porn, neglecting his responsibilities and pressuring her to let him hang her blindfolded upside down while being spanked by Romanian circus midgets with ping pong paddles and otherwise not meeting her needs since he was draining his own tank all the time - then that would be actual nuts and bolts problems.
> 
> ...


Not wanting him to pressure and harass her to do stuff he sees in porn is feminist anti-porm rhetoric?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

lifeistooshort said:


> Not wanting him to pressure and harass her to do stuff he sees in porn is feminist anti-porm rhetoric?


I would agree with your point. - if he is actually doing that. And if that pressure is somehow related back to the porn.

But nothing she has said describes what pressure he is exerting or how it ties back to the porn.

She said he makes comments about women being attractive. Well yeah duh, there are attractive women everywhere, the grocery store, the mall, the gas station etc etc

But if he is supposedly not supposed to watching porn, then why is she blaming porn for him thinking other women are attractive??

If he isn’t supposed to be watching it and if she has no actual evidence of him watching it and if he is denying watching it - then why is porn being blamed for his expectations and pressure???

Now I’m not saying he’s not watching it and I’m not saying he isn’t pressuring her due to it.

But what I am asking is what is the connection here? There are a few missing dots here between the fact that porn exists in the world and that their problems and these supposed unrealistic expectations are being caused by porn.

More substantive details are needed to make the connection here. 

Otherwise all we have is some gal who doesn’t like porn in general accusing her husband of things and problems in their marriage for which there is no connecting evidence for.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

There has to be a time-before-internet pause inserted here.

Men have been wanting BJs and kink/fetish sex long before the internet.

Women, too. Don't want to leave them out.
Equal rights and equal treatment.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> There has to be a time-before-internet pause inserted here.
> 
> Men have been wanting BJs and kink/fetish sex long before the internet.
> 
> ...


Do you wonder if cave women blamed cave drawings of sex for cave men getting ideas and expectations?

Or how about ancient Egyptians and their hieroglyphics? 

It’s not unlike the church ladies thinking that if we could get rid of sex Ed in schools and have abstinence-only curriculum that some how ignorance will make people not want to have sex. 

No sex ed = teens not being horny.

No porn = men not wanting anal. 

Got it.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> I would agree with your point. - if he is actually doing that. And if that pressure is somehow related back to the porn.
> 
> But nothing she has said describes what pressure he is exerting or how it ties back to the porn.
> 
> ...


She did say that he's pushing and pressuring her for things she doesn't want. Do we know for sure that it's porn related? I suppose that's hard to unequivocally prove but it's highly likely.

But I agree that there are separate issues that don't all necessarily tie back to porn. Commenting on attractive women isn't a porn issue....it's an asshole issue. Particularly if his wife doesn't feel attractive. We all notice good looking people but we can all be discreet about it.

So i think you have a situation here with overlapping issues.....she doesn't feel attractive, her hb (at least from her perspective) doesn't do much to help her feel attractive, he (according to her) comments on other women in front of her (rude behavior ), and you're right that she just doesn't like porn. Lots of women don't so this may just be a compatibility issue. I would argue though that it's not uncommon for men who watch a lot of porn to start pushing boundaries with their wives. If we're to argue that his porn is his business then we should also argue that it's not his wife’s problem that he wants what he sees in porn. Marital sex is important but she isn't responsible for things he happens to find doing something that isn't her business.

But its also possible that if she felt better about herself and had a better relationship with her hb she might not care so much about the porn.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Yeah, the assh0le issue is the leading problem.

A lot of problems pass through that description.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Kdiggs37 said:


> I haven't asked why. He has content of me and the 2 of us together so I don't understand why he needs more than that... since I don't. But as a result of his habit, he ends up asking me to do things I'm not comfortable with and continues to harass me about it and I end up feeling like the bad guy. We try new things but there is just some stuff I'm not comfortable with. Does your wife know or care? I get that some women are fine with it but I think since he knows I'm not, he should stop...


So get yourself some monster wang, cuckold, humiliation porn and make your husband watch it while he is tied face down while you play with a huge dildo and say derogatory things about his manhood and his inability to satisfy you and then start pegging him with an anaconda while you flog his butt cheeks.

If he turns you down, give him the same ration of poop he gives you.

He is being stupid and selfish and he could use a wake up call.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> So get yourself some monster wang, cuckold, humiliation porn and make your husband watch it while he is tied face down while you play with a huge dildo and say derogatory things about his manhood and his inability to satisfy you and then start pegging him with an anaconda while you flog his butt cheeks.
> 
> If he turns you down, give him the same ration of poop he gives you.
> 
> He is being stupid and selfish and he could use a wake up call.


Ha ha....i like how you think.

OP, it may seem like a joke but there is something to be said for a little empathy. Let him see you checking out huge penis porn and make some comments about men on the street and how big their package probably is.

This whole dynamic has been about what yoir hb is entitled to. How about what you're entitled to?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Ha ha....i like how you think.
> 
> OP, it may seem like a joke but there is something to be said for a little empathy. Let him see you checking out huge penis porn and make some comments about men on the street and how big their package probably is.
> 
> This whole dynamic has been about what yoir hb is entitled to. How about what you're entitled to?


I'm continually perplexed by people who don't consider that the weapon, ploy, tactic or methods they use on others could be used on them as well?

You have some experience with this and your story always cracks me up!😆


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> She did say that he's pushing and pressuring her for things she doesn't want. Do we know for sure that it's porn related? I suppose that's hard to unequivocally prove but it's highly likely.
> 
> But I agree that there are separate issues that don't all necessarily tie back to porn. Commenting on attractive women isn't a porn issue....it's an asshole issue. Particularly if his wife doesn't feel attractive. We all notice good looking people but we can all be discreet about it.
> 
> ...


She said this 'But as a result of his habit, he ends up asking me to do things I'm not comfortable with and continues to harass me about it and I end up feeling like the bad guy. ' So it is the porn.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I'm continually perplexed by people who don't consider that the weapon, ploy, tactic or methods they use on others could be used on them as well?
> 
> You have some experience with this and your story always cracks me up!😆


Yes I do.....I'm kind of a ***** that way 😀

I can say that it does work, but its unfortunate when one has to resort to it. It creates an adversarial atmosphere that's really not good for the marriage, but sometimes it's necessary.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> So get yourself some monster wang, cuckold, humiliation porn and make your husband watch it while he is tied face down while you play with a huge dildo and say derogatory things about his manhood and his inability to satisfy you and then start pegging him with an anaconda while you flog his butt cheeks.
> 
> If he turns you down, give him the same ration of poop he gives you.
> 
> He is being stupid and selfish and he could use a wake up call.


Careful with that, he may dig it.

Years ago the comedian Elaine Booseler posed the question in one of her stand-up routines on why women don’t drive up to men on the street and ask them to get in their cars and go for a ride like men do. The reason she stated, “ is because men would actually get in our cars!” 

Men aren’t intimidated and threatened by women’s sexual assertions they way women are of men’s. Most dig it and would embrace it in fact. 

Men only get squeamish when their partner wants to start screwing other men in real life (and some will even dig that)

While men certainly do have their insecurities about their size and performance etc, it is triggered differently and manifests differently than women’s insecurities. 

If she wanted to start watching huge wang cuckold porn, i’d bet good money he would be more than happy to oblige. 

And if she said she wanted to peg him with a big ‘ol dildo, she would need to be prepared for him bend over and grab his ankles. 

And if she was making comments about guys packages on the street, he would probably just take that as a challenge to show her what he could do with his.

One of the reasons men seem so clueless and insensitive about their comments to women is because similar comments don’t effect them the same.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Diana7 said:


> She said this 'But as a result of his habit, he ends up asking me to do things I'm not comfortable with and continues to harass me about it and I end up feeling like the bad guy. ' So it is the porn.


He may be pressuring her to do things she doesn’t want to do, I’m not really questioning that. 

The questions I raised are in substantiating that this is actually porn related.

Usually when women write in here about porn issues they say they are finding porn on his computers or phone or finding porn/picture sharing apps or even catching him red handed (no pun intended LOL). 

And if they find teen porn and the H is pressuring them to dress in cheerleader uniforms etc, you can draw a correlation. 

But she hasn’t as of yet even given any evidence or cause for her suspicion. She said she hasn’t checked his phone etc.

So why is she assuming he is “obsessed “. with porn and why is she assuming his pressure is due to porn. 

Other than the fact porn exists and other than the fact he is a guy, what what corroborating evidence is there that he is in fact using porn and that the porn is attributing to his pressure on her. 

She is the one asserting that porn is ruing her marriage (the actual title of the thread no less) but has given no actual evidence of him doing it in present times.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

lifeistooshort said:


> Yes I do.....I'm kind of a *** that way 😀
> 
> I can say that it does work, but its unfortunate when one has to resort to it. It creates an adversarial atmosphere that's really not good for the marriage, but sometimes it's necessary.


I replied to Conan’s post about this but to reiterate - if my wife told me she wanted to watch huge wang cuckold porn and get off to it with a big vibrator, I’d ask how big she wants the wangs to be and of what race and how many and then run up to the store to get fresh batteries for the vibrator and would probably get speeding tickets on both the way to and from the store.

As long as it wasn’t porn involving minors or animals or anything that would get us arrested, I would gladly oblige her and embrace whatever tripped her trigger even if it wasn’t something that interested me at all.

However If she was clearly doing something to hurt me or offend me or intentionally trying to make me feel insecure or humiliated, then yes, that would be very adversarial and hostile. 

If that is what is needed to make him see the light and get him to be more considerate of her, Then they have problems way beyond him sneaking a spank in the bathroom to some youporn. 

If he is intentionally and knowingly making her insecure and hurting her feelings and pressuring her to things she doesn’t want, then he is abusive and needs to be addressed as such.

If he is just so insensitive and bumbling that he is clueless to her discomfort, then he is either an ass or she needs be more assertive in enforcing her boundaries.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

lifeistooshort said:


> I would argue though that it's not uncommon for men who watch a lot of porn to start pushing boundaries with their wives.


I've never understood this "men want things that they see in porn that they didn't previously want" idea.

I never wanted anal sex.

When I see anal sex in porn, I skip it and watch something I like instead.

I guess it's possible that I'd see something that I hadn't known about (hard to imagine what I might like that I hadn't previously known could be done) and ask my wife if she wanted to give it a try, but I've never seen something I had previously not liked and started wanting it because I saw it in porn.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> So get yourself some monster wang, cuckold, humiliation porn and make your husband watch it while he is tied face down while you play with a huge dildo and say derogatory things about his manhood and his inability to satisfy you and then start pegging him with an anaconda while you flog his butt cheeks.
> 
> If he turns you down, give him the same ration of poop he gives you.
> 
> He is being stupid and selfish and he could use a wake up call.


😂


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Buddy400 said:


> I've never understood this "men want things that they see in porn that they didn't previously want" idea.
> 
> I never wanted anal sex.
> 
> ...


Part of the problem is expecting the unrealistic and often very uncomfortable or even painful sex acts of porn in real life.

I cringe when I think about porn scene sex. It is god awful and those guys would truly suck in the sack if that is how they behaved off camera.

Someone, I think the poster you quoted, mentioned that more independent or amateur porn was coming out and maybe that is somewhat more realistic?


----------



## happiness27 (Nov 14, 2012)

Porn is designed to be addictive.


----------



## moulinyx (May 30, 2019)

Uhg, the porn conundrum. 

This is unfortunately something most wives just have to deal with. My husband also claims he _never_ looks at porn and only looks at the boudoir book I gave him as a wedding present. I dont believe him, but I appreciate the sentiment lol...

That being said, I dont think porn is anything more than a stimulant/means to an end for most men. In the mood and wife isnt around? Porn! If porn was anything close to the real deal, we wouldn't have cheaters or nearly as many married men for that matter. 

Do you feel like he is replacing you with porn? Maybe try to meet him in the middle when it comes to porn. You've made it clear the lying is the issue more than the porn. Seems like you two need to have a conversation about each other's needs. This may be a good thing though! I think its a huge milestone to get to a place in your marriage where you can have this type of open discussion without it being shameful.


----------

